# What would this Varanus Acanthurus colouration be identified as?



## Nic18 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Varanus Acanthurus (ackie) colouration help?*

I'm hoping this is the correct thread to post this in, if I am incorrect, please advise me as to where I can post .

So, I've been researching a lot about the Acanthurus "ackie" monitors lately as I am getting one in early 2015. There has been mixed names and confusion surrounding what to call this colouration of ackie. Please help me if you can so I find sales of these beautiful animals. 

Various names that have been used are Pilbara WA ackie, Sandfire ackie, red ackie. If you have any idea what the official name is, or how to acquire them, please let me know!

Pics.

















Thanks in advance!! :lol:


----------



## Blinky (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd have to say without a doubt WA acanthurus just going off pattern alone. Looking like Port Headland locale but really nice ones at that. Could be wrong but, ackies spread all the way from WA to QLD with so much diversity.


----------



## Nic18 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ok! Thanks for the answer  Just love the colouration and would absolutely love to own one some day.


----------

